# Cheapest Online Shop For Rep Stuff ???



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello just wondering if anyone knows of any good cheap online shops for stuff like decor, backgrounds and artificial plants and hides.

As im after an exo terra background, A free standing fern etc... Just little bits like that, but i dont want to pay stupid amounts !

If anyone could help let me know


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mikeeerogersss said:


> Hello just wondering if anyone knows of any good cheap online shops for stuff like decor, backgrounds and artificial plants and hides.
> 
> As im after an exo terra background, A free standing fern etc... Just little bits like that, but i dont want to pay stupid amounts !
> 
> If anyone could help let me know


Most people will recommend Surrey Pet Supplies these days...


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

yerp surrey pet supplies for sure matie


----------



## cyanotype (Aug 24, 2011)

I generally find Surrey Pet Supplies the cheapest. Now and again you can find an individual item cheaper elsewhere, but if you're looking to buy a bunch of stuff together, the savings at Surrey make it worthwhile.


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Most people will recommend Surrey Pet Supplies these days...





stungy said:


> yerp surrey pet supplies for sure matie


Yuup thats what i was going to use, as i got everything else of mine from there was just wondering if anyone else suggested other shops, but it does look like surrey pets is the best so far 

cheers guys


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I always use Surrey Pets and being fairly local I get to have a look around their collection of animals. Well worth a trip out! Only thing is you'll end up buying more stuff as they've got loads oin their store.


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

After agree with the others Surrey pet supplies


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to add another for surrey pet supplies : victory:

swell - will price match to surrey pet supplies prices but in my experience they always end up substituting for other products or sending out the wrong thing - but there dispatch time is quicker (which is pointless if u get a thing u can't use like in my case :whip


----------



## rachelectric (Sep 23, 2011)

We got a lot of our stuff from swell because of the fast delivery time (and I want my gecko now, dammit!) and I thought some of it was pretty cheap, and the rest of it was certainly about the same as shop prices. Luckily I didn't have a problem re: subbing like stokesy did: victory:


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

*Its all good so far*

Without doubt Surrey Pet Supplies are the cheapest i have found, there delivery times are good as well. I have yet to have a problem with any order/faulty goods under warranty. Being a pragmatist i am sure this will happen at some point and i wait to see how the company deals with this as i consider this the real test for any company.

Kindest regards

catch and release


----------



## BDS-Eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Surrey pet supplies gets another thumbs up!
Also swellreptiles...I haven't had any problems as someone mentioned before. Good prices though and will price match.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Another shout for Surrey Pets from me too. . . plus again another mention for Swell. . .You've got just about all bases covered with those stored on your favourites


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

catch and release said:


> Without doubt Surrey Pet Supplies are the cheapest i have found, there delivery times are good as well. I have yet to have a problem with any order/faulty goods under warranty. Being a pragmatist i am sure this will happen at some point and i wait to see how the company deals with this as i consider this the real test for any company.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> catch and release


You will never have a problem with a faulty product etc from us
We will exchange anytime.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

rachelectric said:


> We got a lot of our stuff from swell because of the fast delivery time (and I want my gecko now, dammit!) and I thought some of it was pretty cheap, and the rest of it was certainly about the same as shop prices. Luckily I didn't have a problem re: subbing like stokesy did: victory:


We now offer same day despatch on orders placed befor 1pm subject to availability.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Haven't used them myself but there is lots of people who recommend aureus pet supplies. I used netpetshop when I bought some fake grass as it was a third of the price I found in stores also got uv bulbs and bulb reflector from there aswell.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

petman99 said:


> You will never have a problem with a faulty product etc from us
> We will exchange anytime.


Thats nice to hear, i only mention this as some companies today (and i once had dealings with one) are no more than despatch warehouses, they are fine at sending goods out quickly but when there is a problem they go into slow motion.

Thanks again for your great service

catch and release


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

catch and release said:


> Thats nice to hear, i only mention this as some companies today (and i once had dealings with one) are no more than despatch warehouses, they are fine at sending goods out quickly but when there is a problem they go into slow motion.
> 
> Thanks again for your great service
> 
> catch and release


Thats the difference as we are not just and internet store and have a massive reptile outlet with the same prices.
Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

another vote for surrey pet supplies, 4 orders from them and spent well over £250 as everything is soo cheap,

considering the distance as well the delivery is soo much cheaper than even my local shops online price

also i have used swell and have no complaints there.....they make a good back up if surrey dont have what you need


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

petman99 said:


> We now offer same day despatch on orders placed befor 1pm subject to availability.


Yay thats ace! My only possible complaint could have been the dispatch time - saves me loads of hassle now weighing up your excellent service over dispatch time - well done :2thumb:


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

BDS-Eva said:


> Also swellreptiles...I haven't had any problems as someone mentioned before. Good prices though and will price match.


Dammit whats wrong with my orders lol - 2 orders 2 major mistakes and 1 hell of a long wait to sort it out - no apology and replacement sent by post instead of courier, and ended up with a different item in the end :bash: I feel victimised lol:blowup:


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah as everyone has mentioned Surrey pet supplies have been excellent for me when buying my VIV and everything else that I needed. But I have found a shop called triple 8 and they have quite a few things that are cheap 1 being the exo terra background at only £9 so I'm kind of Stuck on where to order from ATM. I also want a exo terra plastic fern and a branch of some type just for decor. Just a couple of small things that both shops have but the two biggest things I want are cheaper I think at triple 8, but at the same time I know I can trust and want to be a loyal customer to Surrey


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mikeeerogersss said:


> Yeah as everyone has mentioned Surrey pet supplies have been excellent for me when buying my VIV and everything else that I needed. But I have found a shop called triple 8 and they have quite a few things that are cheap 1 being the exo terra background at only £9 so I'm kind of Stuck on where to order from ATM. I also want a exo terra plastic fern and a branch of some type just for decor. Just a couple of small things that both shops have but the two biggest things I want are cheaper I think at triple 8, but at the same time I know I can trust and want to be a loyal customer to Surrey


If you mean 60 x 45 £9.75 our price £7.14
or
45 x 60 £8.17 ours is £5.98

Give me a call if i can help anymore.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

When i'm buying something I open up tabs (i'm a geek) and check 888reptiles, Surrey Reptile Supplies, RSReptileSupplies, and Blue Lizard Reptiles. Whoever's trolley is cheapest, wins!

But I just got a thermostat, new, packaged and a good brand, cheaper on eBay than anywhere else


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

petman99 said:


> If you mean 60 x 45 £9.75 our price £7.14
> or
> 45 x 60 £8.17 ours is £5.98
> 
> Give me a call if i can help anymore.


REALLY ! What is the link for these as I can't find them on the site, I need the 60cm length x 45cm height rock effect I think it is. 

If you have that I will defo be making my order ASAP !!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mikeeerogersss said:


> REALLY ! What is the link for these as I can't find them on the site, I need the 60cm length x 45cm height rock effect I think it is.
> 
> If you have that I will defo be making my order ASAP !!


Here is link

Exo Terra Terrarium Background 60x45cm - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

yep .. Surrey Pet Supplies :2thumb:

great store, I'll be back again tomorrow for a few more bits and bobs

I only have two problems with this store:
- its less than half an hour from my viv
- my car boot is too small


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We try our best to be competetively priced!!! -
Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------

